# Things I've learned in 2 months



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

> Maybe I got lucky when I brewed up a starter to revive the batch.


Sometimes it can be good to step-up a starter for a couple-three days before brew day, especially if if you have a high starting gravity. Pitching a large quantity of yeast almost guarantees a good start. I usually go for at least double the volume for a mead as for an ale, I start it with dried malt and a bit of Crosby & Baker Fermax.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

The ***** and possums also love to find a pile of fruit after it removed from the primary fermentation


----------



## ColoradoRaptor (Oct 13, 2016)

One of the most important things I learned years ago was to sanitize very well! One of my first batches of beer, an Irish Red, was downright terrible due to contamination...... had to pour it out! After that I was OCD about cleaning everything! I also had a nice strawberry wine that turned into rocket fuel......... inch:


----------

